# Prettyman to hold presser at 1:30



## Jason Svoboda

Ron Prettyman will hold a press conference today at 1:30 p.m. in the Varsity Club Room at Hulman Center to discuss the women’s basketball program. Just FYI.


----------



## Xcesiv7

Maybe they decided the wild speculation is worse than than the truth.


----------



## Moss

Will probably be another statement that says a whole lot of nothing.


----------



## btisu22

WTHI is streaming the press conference on its website beginning at 1:30pm.


----------



## Callmedoc

Can you post the link please?


----------



## btisu22

http://www.wthitv.com/generic/news/Live_Stream_wthi_2398_4x3


----------



## Callmedoc

THANX!...is this announcement going to explain things or just dance around the subject?


----------



## KAPat1865

I'm not getting any audio?


----------



## Callmedoc

neither am I...whats going on there....


----------



## KAPat1865

I thought it was just me, our internet at the house has been SUPER slow the last few days. If anyone hears what they are saying give us an update when its over!


----------



## Sycamore Proud

No audio here either.


----------



## btisu22

They apparently just pulled the stream due to some technical difficulties.
I'm trying to find out what they said.

Will post as soon as I do.


----------



## KAPat1865

Seems like they cut the live feed off. What do we expect from a Terre Haute TV station lol


----------



## btisu22

Hey now.. 

At least they're trying to get some answers.


----------



## KAPat1865

True, but I still think the 2 Terre Haute news stations and a complete joke...


----------



## Eleven

I think each of them do something well.
I like WTHI's NEWS... but not their weather or sports.
WTHI over-hypes any weather event.  I do like David Wire tough... can't take Kevin Orpurt.  
They are getting better with sports now... I'm sure that Semmler has helped with that.

WTWO doesn't over-hype the weather, and I like listening to Jessie Walker.
Jason Pensky does a GREAT job of covering local sports.


----------



## TH_Sycamore12

Eleven said:


> I think each of them do something well.
> I like WTHI's NEWS... but not their weather or sports.
> *WTHI over-hypes any weather event.*  I do like David Wire tough... can't take Kevin Orpurt.
> They are getting better with sports now... I'm sure that Semmler has helped with that.
> 
> WTWO doesn't over-hype the weather, and I like listening to Jessie Walker.
> Jason Pensky does a GREAT job of covering local sports.



Yes they do!! I'm glad I'm not the only one who thinks so. With sports WTHI does a lot more national stories, the same that's being shown on Sportscenter. WTWO keeps it local which I like. Pensky's great, but I don't think he has a good supporting cast.


----------



## Callmedoc

From my sources all that was said that they had to get rid of him not due to on the court but off the court issues...there will be NO head coach just three assistants...


----------



## bent20

Dgreenwell3 said:


> From my sources all that was said that they had to get rid of him not due to on the court but off the court issues...there will be NO head coach just three assistants...



That's about all you really could expect them to say.


----------



## BankShot

Dgreenwell3 said:


> From my sources all that was said that they had to get rid of him not due to on the court but off the court issues...there will be NO head coach just three assistants...



Nice to know someone's in charge...:violent:
Will they caucus on each coaching question?


----------



## Daveinth

If he has done something to disgrace the University it needs to be exposed. If he has done something illegal it needs to be exposed . If he has decided he was gay and RP and the Administration dont like that stuff  then thats personal and needs to be kept in the closet. Why in the hell would you call a press confrence and then pull this crap. Its like this some of you like RP but this whole keeping everything private is causeing trust issues with me . If he is hiding this what else is he hiding .


----------



## Sycamore Proud

Decision by committee often means no decision at all.  I would hope that Weddle would take/be given the lead.


----------



## Callmedoc

will there be a fillibuster when luna is about to substituted?


----------



## btisu22

WTHI just posted part of the press conference on their website.

http://www.wthitv.com/dpp/sports/college/ISU-talks-about-Wiedie-suspension


----------



## MEM

Daveinth said:


> If he has done something to disgrace the University it needs to be exposed. If he has done something illegal it needs to be exposed . If he has decided he was gay and RP and the Administration dont like that stuff  then thats personal and needs to be kept in the closet. Why in the hell would you call a press confrence and then pull this crap. Its like this some of you like RP but this whole keeping everything private is causeing trust issues with me . If he is hiding this what else is he hiding .



Nothing should be "kept in the closet." I got the whole Harry situation with student laws and such, but I don't know of any reason they should hide why the head coach was fired. We are not dealing with national security here. They HAVE to be more open. All this does is lead to speculation.

How can you not have a head coach? That may be the craziest thing I have heard lately. Has anyone ever done this before? This is division 1 basketball, not high school.


----------



## TJames

*there are still employees rights....to be considered....*

if jim wiede wants to talk about it...then he can..but if he chooses not to, then he won't....and the university probably won't either way.....

if wiede were to talk, isu may have a response...or not.....either way, it could end up in court unless some agreement is put together by representatives of both sides.....in order to keep the reasons for the suspension...and ultimately not to renew his contract.....out of the public's eye....


----------



## MEM

TJames said:


> if jim wiede wants to talk about it...then he can..but if he chooses not to, then he won't....and the university probably won't either way.....
> 
> if wiede were to talk, isu may have a response...or not.....either way, it could end up in court unless some agreement is put together by representatives of both sides.....in order to keep the reasons for the suspension...and ultimately not to renew his contract.....out of the public's eye....



Coaches are publicly fired all of the time. Often the public is told why they are being fired. I don't know any law that says you have to keep a secret as to why someone was fired.


----------



## sparti14

Think about Leech at Texas Tech.  They were very vague about the whole situation for the first few weeks. This was mostly due to the appeal process that was going on.  But the truth slowly leaked out.

I imagine we'll see the same thing happen here.

It sounds like the players were indifferent to the whole situation though, from what Pman said.  I imagine that behind closed doors a majority of the team are pumping their fists in rejoice.  This makes me think that they were involved somehow.

Just my thoughts.


----------



## Sycamores23

Just because you don't know of one doesn't mean one doesn't exist - there are privacy laws when it comes to particular issues. Just because ISU is a PUBLIC institution doesn't mean that everything is public knowledge.


----------



## MEM

I didn't say anything about it being a public institution. If I were fired from my job, I would imagine anyone who asked would be told why. If a law exists, by all means let me know what it is.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

MEM said:


> I didn't say anything about it being a public institution. If I were fired from my job, I would imagine anyone who asked would be told why. If a law exists, by all means let me know what it is.



If your employer would be that stupid, he would deserve the lawsuit that you could file against him...


----------



## MEM

IndyTreeFan said:


> If your employer would be that stupid, he would deserve the lawsuit that you could file against him...



Sue them for what? What law? That is my question. If you try to get another job and they call previous employers, they can't tell them why you were fired?


----------



## TJames

*of course there will be rumors about why somebody would get fired....*

but most companies...and universities....won't be that public with it...it's between the employee, their representatives, the university, and their representatives....

as i said before...if it comes out, it will come out became jim wiede tells somebody....if you really have to know why he was suspended and will not have his contract renewed, then ask jim.....because that is where it will have to come from....chances are that the university will refer to it as a situation between an employee and the employer..and those reasons will be confidential unless jim decides to go public..which in that case could hurt any settlement that is reached between the two sides....


----------



## TJames

*mem...yes a previous employer can tell a potential employer why somebody was fired...*

of course, the person who was fired could sue the previous employer for breaking privacy or confidentialty laws.....


----------



## HotKarl

just so u know tom its 'wiedie' not wiede


----------



## IndyTreeFan

MEM, I have always been told that if someone calls to talk about a former employee, the only information you can safely release is the dates of their employment.  Anything else opens you up to a breach of confidentiality lawsuit...


----------



## TJames

*thank you hot karl for that update....and here is the legal information...*

The employer may divulge only that you were an employee, dates, and whether or not they would hire you again. Anything else is actionable if provable.


----------



## TJames

Prettyman hands control of women's program over to all three ISU assistants

By Craig Pearson
Tribune-Star

TERRE HAUTE — Indiana State Director of Athletics Ron Prettyman has placed the three remaining assistant coaches in control of the women’s basketball program together in the wake of Jim Wiedie’s suspension as head coach, Prettyman said at a news conference Wednesday in Hulman Center.

Terre Haute natives Clint Weddle and Melanie Boeglin will work with the third assistant, Cammie Campbell, as ISU has eight remaining regular-season games.

“We’re turning over all coaching responsibilities to the entire coaching staff. We actually outlined all their responsibilities. Various ones will have various responsibilities to run the program,” Prettyman explained.

Since Wiedie will have an appeal process available to him, Prettyman would not discuss the specific issues that led to Wiedie’s suspension, which appears to be an end to his 10-year stint as ISU’s head coach. 

“That’s one of the reasons that at this point, we need to be vague, is that there is an appeal process available to him if he chooses to pursue that,” Prettyman said.

Prettyman explained the decision to the Indiana State players Tuesday. He said the reactions were varying.

“There were a few that certainly enjoyed playing for coach Wiedie that needed to vent a little bit and they did,” Prettyman said, “but for the most part, they were very mature young ladies in their process and had a really positive response.

“A lot of the kids were disappointed. A lot of the kids were understanding. I believe there is a real level of commitment and trust with the assistant coaches, who we have turned the program over to to oversee the program the rest of the way. I really believe that the kids are going to respond.”


----------



## -Z-

*Audio podcast*

The Tribune-Star had a podcast of the newsconference on their site.

Link to story and podcast


----------



## WestT

A complete transcript of RP's comments are on GoSycamores.com

http://www.gosycamores.com/ViewArticle.dbml?DB_OEM_ID=15200&ATCLID=204884989


----------



## Moss

sparti14 said:


> Think about Leech at Texas Tech.  They were very vague about the whole situation for the first few weeks. This was mostly due to the appeal process that was going on.  But the truth slowly leaked out.
> 
> I imagine we'll see the same thing happen here.
> 
> It sounds like the players were indifferent to the whole situation though, from what Pman said.  I imagine that behind closed doors a majority of the team are pumping their fists in rejoice.  This makes me think that they were involved somehow.
> 
> Just my thoughts.



There is no "fist pumping" going on behind closed doors, no rejoicing.


----------



## HoopMaster

BankShot said:


> Nice to know someone's in charge...:violent:
> Will they caucus on each coaching question?





Why would you not name one of them interim coach? 

That makes me think none of them will have a chance at the job....


----------



## Eleven

HoopMaster said:


> Why would you not name one of them interim coach?
> 
> That makes me think none of them will have a chance at the job....



Or that all 3 have equal chance...


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Eleven said:


> Or that all 3 have equal chance...



LOL. Exactly what I was thinking, is your glass half full or half empty?


----------



## TJames

*just give things a chance to work themselves out....*

before we all start wringing our hands in worry....lol....let the season end....and then see what happens....I would imagine, though, that at least two of the three assistant coaches would be candidates to be the full-time replacement...as well as opening up the process to see just who else might be interested in applying for the job from the outside....and I would think that with the success of the program in recent years and the support that the school gives to the program, there could be some very interesting candidates who might be interested....maybe a Stephanie White from nearby Attica might be considered....she's an Indiana legend, former Purdue All-American, has fans in the Wabash Valley from her days at Purdue and the WNBA.....if they were to look outside the program, she would be a person that I would approach first to gauge her interest....I think that she is now an assistant at Toledo....


----------



## BankShot

Not another TOLEDO...smoke from Lou West is still hanging in the air.


----------



## TJames

*i know stephanie white...and she is no lou west...lol*

we know about stephanie white...we didn't know much about lou west...except that he had been fired as the toldeo defensive coordinator....


----------



## Indians1

Stephanie White is the Assistant Coach for the Chicago Sky.  She used to do color commentary for the Big10 Channel.  Not sure if she still does that or not, but she was very good at it.


----------

